# Uberschall.........pedal ?!?!?!



## MetalDaze (Oct 16, 2012)

*Uberschall in a Pedal*

Capture that big Bogner amp sound in a pedal with the Bogner Uberschall pedal. Designed after the high-gain Bogner Uberschall amplifier, this pedal delivers all the heavy distortion you could ask for. Sculpt and carve out your perfect tones with a classic 3-band EQ. Uberschall was designed using five discreet Class A circuits like an amplifier, no op-amps and clipping diodes found in pedals. The tone, response, and vibe of the Uberschall is pure Bogner mayhem! 


*Capture the "Bogner Sound" in a pedal*
Reinhold Bogner has designed some of the most iconic rock amps in recent history. The list of artists who play Bogner amps reads like a Who's Who of rock 'n' roll. And now, you can own a pedal that sports the signature sound of the Bogner Uberschall amplifier with the Uberschall pedal. This pedal gives you tons aggressive high-gain tones.

*All Class A design gives amazing response and sound*
The Bogner Uberschall pedal features five discrete Class A gain stages, no op-amps or diode clipping, just like the actual circuitry of the Uberschall amp. This revolutionary approach delivers amp-like touch sensitivity, note separation, and clarity. While the Uberschall pedal offers classic lower and medium gains, it's true nature lies in aggressive, tight, in-your-face high-gain tones.

*Feature-packed pedal gives you tonal flexibility*
The Bogner Uberschall pedal sports a footswitchable boost. The boost has an independent volume control lets you dial in a slight bump in volume or an over-the-edge assault for that perfect lead. If you want pure metal mayhem in your pedalboard, then you want the Bogner Uberschall pedal!


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't like the Uberschall that much... Sounded fuzzy and muddy.


----------



## fps (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome. How much?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2012)

Somewhere between $200 - $250 I believe.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 16, 2012)

They just appeared on Sweetwater for $249.99 but it doesn't look like they are in stock yet.


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 16, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> They just appeared on Sweetwater for $249.99 but it doesn't look like they are in stock yet.



It says shipping November 1st. I actually have a preorder on the Ecstacy Red Pedal.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 17, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't like the Uberschall that much... Sounded fuzzy and muddy.



That was kinda the impression that I had when I played the real deal. Most likely user error though. 

I just like the fact that the designer used a 'discrete' approach instead of the easy way out via op-amp/clipping diode feedback loop. I bet the pedal has really nice low gain feel and nuances with very little of those fizzy trailing note artifacts when sustaining a note out to silence.


----------



## evilsaint (Oct 23, 2012)

Ecstasy BLUE
http://youtu.be/UacASksOtEk


Ecstasy RED
http://youtu.be/_EC9In6hXhI


Looking forward Uberschall pedal ...

but wait a minute, is that Reinhold ?!!! WTH !!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2012)

Bogner has always seemed like a loopy guy.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

My friend just showed me this the other day. I have yet to try it out


----------



## wakjob (Oct 23, 2012)

They're coming into my local shop soon. I'm not into pedals like I used to be. Got a box full of them.

Seriously. Unless you primarily play with a clean tone, and rely totally on your vintage Fender or something like it. And just want to bring the heat once in awhile... what's the point of buying pedals. 

It's an addiction, I know. I've been there. I've had some really good ones. But no matter how good it is or was, clicking back over to the amps natural gain channel made me realize that amp tone, not pedal tone is where its at.

That being said, once an addict always and addict. I'll probably buy another one. LOL!!


----------



## McBonez (Oct 23, 2012)

wakjob said:


> rely totally on your vintage Fender or something like it. And just want to bring the heat once in awhile... what's the point of buying pedals



You just answered your own question.

Bogner amp to pair with your beloved Fender? $2000+

Bogner Pedal to pair with your beloved Fender? $249 - $299


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX (Oct 24, 2012)

I just received all three Bogner pedals at work today. I'm actually pretty impressed with all three! The Uberschall pedal is definitely close to the real thing. Even down to the Thunderous 60's cycle hum the amp has.. In my opinion they are worth the $249.99 price tag! Not a bad pedal, but definitely won't be picking this up since my Axe Fx II sounds better than the Uberschall ever has.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have some hope for these since they are amp-like gain stages but it is usually so amp dependent that I don't buy pedals like this. I want to try the ecstasy red but most likely I'll save my money for an axe-fx 2 haha


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 24, 2012)

We got them at my store yesterday, but I had the day off. Spent some time with them today.

Let me preface this by saying, I don't like distortion pedals. I think they sound and feel artificial, and this includes stuff like the Emma PisdiYAUwot and some of the other higher-end stuff. I'm super picky about not just the sound, but also the feel of distortion...and I'm used to Fryette stuff.

The Bogner pedals are AWESOME. They sound and feel like amp distortion. We have a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe set up at the pedal demo station, and I tried them through the front, as well as directly into the power amp input/fx return. I preferred the way they sounded directly into the power amp.

They're all capable of high gain, and have insane dynamic response. You can roll off the volume knob on the guitar, switch to the neck pickup, and get a pristine clean, then flip back to the bridge, bring the volume back to full, and get crushing metal...and that's with a Standard Telecaster!

It's been a long time since I've played through any of the real Bogner amps, so I can't draw any comparisons to those, but these sound awesome in their own right.

I'm not totally into the Überschall model, because I don't like where the mid frequency sits, but the Red is amazing...definitely my favorite of the three. The Blue sounds good as well, but it's a little flubby for 7-strings.

I spent some time running the amps through a Hughes & Kettener Triamp mkII (Alex Lifeson sig. version) and the matching cab after I clocked out, and I actually liked them better through the Fender...but it could just be the way they sounded through that head/cab combination. I'd wanted to use something different, but nothing else with a usable fx loop was set up.



TL,DR: I don't like distortion pedals, but I think these are great...because they don't sound or feel like distortion pedals.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Oct 24, 2012)

All the comments I've seen on this pedal so far have been unfavorable. :/


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 24, 2012)

meliscarop said:


> it doesn't look like they are in stock yet.



Stop by GC Boston tomorrow or Saturday and ask for me, I'll get you set up so you can try them out. We've got all 3 models in stock


----------



## Eric Christian (Oct 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bogner has always seemed like a loopy guy.


 
Well, he did get kicked out of NAMM for being intoxicated and other tomfoolery...

My buddy Hawkey at the Beaverton GC plugged the red Ecstasy into the most plain vanilla Acoustic half stack and I swear to god it sounded identical to the real Ecstasy 1/2 stack we were playing through shortly before. We demoed the Uberschall pedal and it sounded absolutely massive.


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 25, 2012)

So far my favorite is the Ecstasy Red, it sounds absolutely incredible. Really impressed with these!


----------



## evilsaint (Oct 26, 2012)

New update from Bogner website.
Bogner Pedal - Bogner Ecstasy Red - Bogner Ecstasy Blue - Bogner Uberschall


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm super interested in these. Specifically the Ecstasy red, and a bit less so the Uberschall. Need video reviews by actual players, not just the Bogner guys!


----------



## Kali Yuga (Oct 26, 2012)

reinhold is such an odd duck


----------



## ROAR (Oct 26, 2012)

This guy is fucking crazy.... But now I really want one of these pedals.
AH FUCK, marketing bastards


----------



## Bevo (Oct 26, 2012)

One of the best tones I heard at a club was through a Fender with a unknown pedal. I have been doing the same lately and hearing these tones through my amp is amazing.

Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## xchristopherx (Oct 30, 2012)

I played the uberschall pedal into a deluxe reverb and it sounded amazing. Then I played it into a Velocity 300 and a 1960a and it sounded awful. It's totally not a stand alone preamp, it sounded awesome on the tube amps I plugged it into. I don't think I'd ever be tracking with it alone, but I totally back it. It sounded great at stage volumes. Super dynamic, with a lot of response.


----------



## evilsaint (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## TMM (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like maybe I got a dud? Picked up the Uberschall pedal, and the base tone sounds more or less like what I expected, but, even using the onboard boost, it has roughly 1/6 - 1/4 the gain I remember getting out of the actual head. Heavily boosted, it gets into the lower levels of gain that I would have expected from it un-boosted. Just to confirm I'm not remembering incorrectly - the Über ought to have more gain than should ever reasonably be put in one amp, right?


----------



## snowblind56 (Nov 13, 2012)

TMM said:


> Sounds like maybe I got a dud? Picked up the Uberschall pedal, and the base tone sounds more or less like what I expected, but, even using the onboard boost, it has roughly 1/6 - 1/4 the gain I remember getting out of the actual head. Heavily boosted, it gets into the lower levels of gain that I would have expected from it un-boosted. Just to confirm I'm not remembering incorrectly - the Über ought to have more gain than should ever reasonably be put in one amp, right?



I had an Uberschall that I didn't think had anywhere near the gain that my Powerball had.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 19, 2012)

I was a little surprised by the amount of gain in the Überschall pedal, too...I think the Red has the most gain out of the 3.


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 19, 2012)

I think you need to run these pedals through a clean tube amp (Dr.Z or something) in order to get the most out of them.


----------



## guitarnoize (Nov 19, 2012)

Have any of you guys checked out the MI Effects Megalith Delta pedal yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2012)

That's cool, but what does that have to do with these pedals?


----------



## fps (Dec 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried one of these pedals who has also tried an Amptweaker TightRock or indeed the TightMetal?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 1, 2012)

fps said:


> Has anyone tried one of these pedals who has also tried an Amptweaker TightRock or indeed the TightMetal?



I tried it but it didn't jive on my setup. I'm hesitant to try these too.

I can't seem to get very good distortion through my clean channel on my Legacy with anything I use, the most realistic distortion I ever had through the clean channel was a wampler pinnacle and a barber dirty bomb. Most pedals require tons of tweaking including the ones I got to sound good, the tightrock sounded worse with the gate on too. Am I just setting up amps wrong or is it because I 4 cable method my gsp1101 with the distortions behind the gsp and in front of the amp?


----------



## fps (Dec 1, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> I tried it but it didn't jive on my setup. I'm hesitant to try these too.
> 
> I can't seem to get very good distortion through my clean channel on my Legacy with anything I use, the most realistic distortion I ever had through the clean channel was a wampler pinnacle and a barber dirty bomb. Most pedals require tons of tweaking including the ones I got to sound good, the tightrock sounded worse with the gate on too. Am I just setting up amps wrong or is it because I 4 cable method my gsp1101 with the distortions behind the gsp and in front of the amp?



This is my concern, every single distortion pedal I've ever heard through an amp has sounded completely fake, which is fine tbh, but also it often sounds very thin or tinny, and just doesn't give the feel of SIZE or pushing of air that an amp does. I heard the tightrock was different, but they're getting very pricy these pedals, for what they do. It's not actually for me it's for my other guitarist. I have a POD HD and that thing sounds awesome, you can get some real thump from it.


----------



## benduncan (Dec 1, 2012)

Im really interested in these. i was thinking about getting a red(maybe the blue if it has to much gain) and an uberschall, using the red for crunch tones and the uber for lead. Since my DAR doesnt have a crunch channel and was pretty much designed only for rhythm. 

right now im running my engls fx loop send into the return of the DAR, using the engl as a preamp. id run these pedals into the return also.

time to start selling stuff again, lol.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Dec 1, 2012)

fps said:


> Has anyone tried one of these pedals who has also tried an Amptweaker TightRock or indeed the TightMetal?



I have both the red ecstasy and tightrock.

The Bogner is a lot more versatile than the tightrock. And though the tightrock is marketed to sound good direct to power amp, IMO both pedals sound better through a really clean amp (tube or otherwise doesn't matter). The bogner is pretty quiet for a high gain pedal. the red has gain from crunch to lead and is very responsive between to either full or split humbuckers. cleans up real well with the guitar's volume conrtol like an amp. between the two, i like the bogner better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## mcleanab (Dec 6, 2012)

^

Okay... ready for Pete Thorn's next solo album...


----------



## fps (Dec 26, 2012)

geetar_geek79 said:


> I have both the red ecstasy and tightrock.
> 
> The Bogner is a lot more versatile than the tightrock. And though the tightrock is marketed to sound good direct to power amp, IMO both pedals sound better through a really clean amp (tube or otherwise doesn't matter). The bogner is pretty quiet for a high gain pedal. the red has gain from crunch to lead and is very responsive between to either full or split humbuckers. cleans up real well with the guitar's volume conrtol like an amp. between the two, i like the bogner better.



Thanks for your help. Would you say the Bogner sounds more like an amp, of the two? In terms of note separation or responding to picking intensity?


----------



## gtrmike (Jan 3, 2013)

fps said:


> This is my concern, every single distortion pedal I've ever heard through an amp has sounded completely fake, which is fine tbh, but also it often sounds very thin or tinny, and just doesn't give the feel of SIZE or pushing of air that an amp does. I heard the tightrock was different, but they're getting very pricy these pedals, for what they do. It's not actually for me it's for my other guitarist. I have a POD HD and that thing sounds awesome, you can get some real thump from it.


You are definitely wrong about these pedals. It's the only pedal I ever tried that feels like a channel on an amp. I gauged both the Ubershall and Red Pedal through a 100 watt Marshall non led Master Volume Head.. was completely blown away and they sounded very much like a Bogner Head like this.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 3, 2013)

I might buy all three. Price isn't bad. Love Bogner amps, but don't have the thousands to dish out on one. New or used.


----------

